# Bus wiring for DCC



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomorrow I will be done soldering all the feeder wires tomorrow and then I will be running the bus wire. Is there something special I need to do when running the bus wire for DCC?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

There's a lot of good info here:
http://www.wiringfordcc.com/intro2dcc.htm


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know if you would call it special but don't cross the wires up! 
OH and when soldering under the table don't drop hot solder down your shirt!


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

NIMT said:


> I don't know if you would call it special but don't cross the wires up!
> OH and when soldering under the table don't drop hot solder down your shirt!


in the NCE manual it says to twist the wire 3 times per foot for runs longer that 20 feet. just wasn't sure if i needed to do that or not














NIMT said:


> OH and when soldering under the table don't drop hot solder down your shirt!


OUCH!!! hope you are not talking through experience here


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If your running over 20 feet in N scale  I'm going to have to tip my hat to you, that's up there!
And yes either separating the bus wiring or giving it a twist every foot will help eliminate signal bounce or resonance.

Sadly enough been there done that  with solder and slag from cutting torch and welder, It really hurts!


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

My layout is 8 feet long and 3 feet wide and the guy that is helping me doesn't know how to wire a DCC set up (only DC) and I don't either. So do you not follow all track with the bus wire with DCC? If I don't have to follow the track then what do I do?

Thanks for your help


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes your right follow the mainline around the track.
Being that your total outside dimensions are more than 20 feet it wouldn't hurt to twist the wires or just separate the wires by more than 6 inches.
Think about it this way, if it was a huge problem having 2 wires run parallel then the rails would cause the same problems.
That is a good size N scale layout! :thumbsup:
DCC is super simple wiring, just wire every where there is track unless you have a reverse loop. That requires you to isolate that section and run it off of a reverse loop driver.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

No reverse loop it mainly an outside loop and then inside track is twice around with a yard in the center. 

Thank u for your help NIMT! 

Btw is my decide close to being shipped to me? Just wondering for the loco in today.


----------

